# OLD SCHOOL ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER 1100a2



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

ROCKFORD FOSGATES TOP OF THE LINE POWER SERIES, 1100 WATTS RMS @ 4 OHMS, HANDCRAFTED IN U.S.A. READY TO ROCK, CHECK IT OUT 


OLD SCHOOL RARE ROCKFORD FOSGATE POWER 1100a2 US AMP - eBay (item 270630736135 end time Oct-03-10 17:59:34 PDT)


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

mucho bass


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

wish it was cheaper so I could afford having one again


----------



## SparksAI (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to have one of these amps in an old truck of mine. It sounded great, the bolts for the caps rusted out and we could never remove them. It became a permanent addition to the truck


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

SparksAI said:


> I used to have one of these amps in an old truck of mine. It sounded great, the bolts for the caps rusted out and we could never remove them. It became a permanent addition to the truck


permanent bass, very cool


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

PRICE DROP!!!! 

FOR DIYMA MEMBERS $250 SHIPPED TO LOWER 48 STATES


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

sold


----------

